# Am Bully shows in Oklahoma?



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Are there ever any American Bully shows in Oklahoma? Just wondering. I would check one out for the fun of it to see what they are all about.


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)

*CHECK OUT WWW.BULLYSHOWS.COM FOR SHOW INFO OR CHECK OUT THE ABKC WEBSITE OUT AT WWW.ABKCDOGS.ORG *


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Didn't see any for Oklahoma... darn.


----------



## Boz14 (May 20, 2009)

I been looking for some to!! They use to have an awesome one in Shawnee but I don't think they had it this year! I would love to put one together for the Tulsa area like a fun show


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

its kind of like a snoop dog concert


----------

